
Google’s to use 75% less bandwidth without sacrificing image quality - AmalRafeeq
http://thenextweb.com/google/2017/01/12/googles-new-compression-tool-uses-75-less-bandwidth-without-sacrificing-image-quality/
======
yamafaktory
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1606.01299](https://arxiv.org/abs/1606.01299)

